
The Desperate Journey of a Trafficked Girl - pmcpinto
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/04/10/the-desperate-journey-of-a-trafficked-girl
======
tremorBacon
Part of the world used to buy slaves from another part of the world, and a war
was fought to halt the buying part.

It doesn't seem like the selling part of the world has stopped selling. Wars
aren't like they used to be though, and probably can't stop this sort of thing
anymore. AK-47's and pick-up trucks create fluid conflicts that have no clear
start or finish.

So what settles the score in a lawless country? What stops irrational violence
in its tracks?

~~~
x1798DE
> Part of the world used to buy slaves from another part of the world, and a
> war was fought to halt the buying part.

Do you mean the US civil war? The importation of African slaves was banned in
the US _well before_ the civil war was fought. This was much less
controversial than ownership of slaves because it served as a protectionist
measure for current slave owners (who, by then, had their own supply of
American born slaves). See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Act_Prohibiting_Importation_of...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Act_Prohibiting_Importation_of_Slaves)

